# Van Damme e Spot Volvo



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Novembre 2013)

L'avete visto questo spot?
Ma quanto è bullo Van Damme? 

Non mi sembra manco fake tra l'altro


----------



## francylomba (25 Novembre 2013)

mi è piaciuto molto ! pare non essere fake ..spiegano tutto nel video del making of


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

fantastico


----------



## runner (25 Novembre 2013)

fake o non fake?


----------



## Liuke (3 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## O Animal (3 Dicembre 2013)

Si dice che non sia fake ma girato al contrario... è partito in spaccata per poi rialzarsi... facile.. 

Diciamo che ne ha sempre fatte di spettacolari...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Si dice che non sia fake ma girato al contrario... è partito in spaccata per poi rialzarsi... facile..



lol...così mi cala


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Dicembre 2013)

Visto perché lo proponeva con insistenza Youtube


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Visto perché lo proponeva con insistenza Youtube



te ne sei pentito?


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Dicembre 2013)

Enorme fake dai


----------



## O Animal (8 Dicembre 2013)

Version 2


----------

